# Hybridizing Mosquitofish



## ivan2005 (Apr 23, 2006)

I was wondering whether it would be possible to sterilize mosquitofish through breeding them with other species.

Also, if crossbreeding does not occur naturally, I am interested into looking into methods of inducing breeding.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

First off why would you want to sterilize them. Just seperate them. Males from females.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Mosquito fish are realeased all over the country for mosquito control, there should be something in the scientific literature, go ask a refence librarian. Unfortunately, unlike with mammals, most livebearer hybrids are fertile.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This fish is actually lousy at mosquito control, being grossly misnamed, and sadly it's reputation has resulted in it's introduction all over the world, much to the devastation of every ecosystem this highly destructive fish touches. Sterilizing them would be a great idea, but hybridization won't do it.


----------

